# General > Biodiversity >  Hedgehogs ?

## cherokee

We have quite a large back garden with loads of plants in the borders, surrounded by flowering currant, which is very dense, hence it drops a _lot_ of leaves in autumn time.  There is a huge expanse of lawn and also a big pile of old twigs and branches in one corner.  It is not accesible to dogs, although our cat and neighbour's cats frequently use it (LOL  !!)

My question is; how do we go about getting hedgehog(s) to inhabit our garden, as we'd love to have them as our "new" guests.

Think they're gorgeous wee creatures and that our garden would be a good environment for them.

Any ideas/advice greatfully received ?

----------


## Liz

We used to have hedgehogs come to our garden but, sadly, haven't seen them for a while. 

The first thing is to make sure they have access to your garden. Then make up a 'feeding station' for them use something like an upturned plastic cat bed with a brick on the top to weigh it down and a brick at the entrance to keep cats out. Put a dish of water and a dish of dried kitten food in it to entice them.

Once you see them in your garden you could buy a hedgehog house or get someone to make one.

They are lovely wee creatures whose numbers in decline.  :Frown: 

Well done for wanting to help them and I hope they do come into your garden.  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Bucket

I didnt realise you got a hedgehog house I suppose P at H will have them. I do know of hedgehogs in area and I would love to attract and feed them so I may just give that a try any more advice would be welcome. Thanks

----------


## cherokee

Thanks Liz for your very kind advice.

It's just that, to my knowledge, there are no hedgehogs in our vicinity...._eg_ - none of our neighbours know of any sightings etc. 

I'm wondering, more along the lines of, about actually _introducing_ hedgehogs to our vicinity; by literally moving some "wee ones" which have been bred in captivity, whilst awaiting to be put back to their natural inhabitant?

I think this may be the only way that we can "introduce" hedgehogs into our garden ?

Anyone who cares to correct me, then please feel free to do so, as I'm keen on any advice .....

_(P/S - Thanks again Liz , hope you're all well_ ! X)

----------


## Liz

> I didnt realise you got a hedgehog house I suppose P at H will have them. I do know of hedgehogs in area and I would love to attract and feed them so I may just give that a try any more advice would be welcome. Thanks


Not sure whether PAH have them Mrs Bucket. You can get one here 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hogitat-.../dp/B001MUHMCG

Or if you have a look on internet you will find instructions on how to make one.  
You can feed them on tinned cat food as well and never give milk as this makes them really poorly.




> Thanks Liz for your very kind advice.
> 
> It's just that, to my knowledge, there are no hedgehogs in our vicinity...._eg_ - none of our neighbours know of any sightings etc. 
> 
> I'm wondering, more along the lines of, about actually _introducing_ hedgehogs to our vicinity; by literally moving some "wee ones" which have been bred in captivity, whilst awaiting to be put back to their natural inhabitant?
> 
> I think this may be the only way that we can "introduce" hedgehogs into our garden ?
> 
> Anyone who cares to correct me, then please feel free to do so, as I'm keen on any advice .....
> ...


You are very welcome and I misunderstood what you meant. Sorry!

I am quite worried in that I haven't seen one for a while. We used to have two come into our garden regularly but haven't seen them for a long time.  :Frown: 
The poor creatures get run over so much and their habitat is disappearing.

I hope you do find some though who can take up home in your lovely garden.

We're all doing fine thank. How is the lovely C-for? xx

----------


## smithp

I'd be careful if I were you - scientists have estimated it takes on average 4 days for a rat to find a food source left out in the uk - and there are more rats than hedgehogs.

----------


## Liz

> I'd be careful if I were you - scientists have estimated it takes on average 4 days for a rat to find a food source left out in the uk - and there are more rats than hedgehogs.


I fed hedgehogs for a long time and also feed stray cats and wild birds and have never seen a rat.  :Smile:

----------


## Dog-eared

They've probably seen you though.

----------


## Liz

> They've probably seen you though.


Maybe they have but if I'd had a rat 'problem' I'd know about it.

----------


## Dog-eared

They breed very quickly but it's possible to have just the one. For a while anyway..

----------


## Liz

I know that rats breed quickly but I've been feeding cats and birds for many years with no problem.

As long as food is cleared up daily then there shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## Dadie

You could always ask at balmore if they would release a couple of hedgehogs that were in for treatment etc in your garden...
might be worth a try....
especially with the underweight ones needing fattening up if you are willing to provide a regular food source.

----------


## Jenz-Mo

You really should release hedgehogs back where they were found. Not shift them to another's territory.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

We have one that comes to us and it was a mystry how he was getting into our back yard as it is walled on three sides, but Mrs M saw him last night going under the front gate through a gap you would not believe possible.

----------


## bluebell

> We have one that comes to us and it was a mystry how he was getting into our back yard as it is walled on three sides, but Mrs M saw him last night going under the front gate through a gap you would not believe possible.


Kevin tell the hog to come round to mines as I have slugs galore in my garden;o)

----------


## Bazeye

Within the last month Ive found two hedgehogs on my way home from the pub, one in the gutter and one on the road and I live in a built up area. I put them in a green bit round the back. The wife wasnt too pleased when I took the first one up for her to see, when she was in bed though. I also found a cat a couple of years ago on my way home from the pub but that decided it wanted to stay here.

----------


## cherokee

> Within the last month Ive found two hedgehogs on my way home from the pub,  .


Maybe I should be going to the pub then, LOL !!!??? 
 ::   :: 

Seriously though, thank you to everyone for their advice, ideas and stories, much appreciated !  :Grin:

----------

